# Questions about AGS and ADGA



## Mason&lily (Apr 10, 2016)

Ok so I have a doe that is AGS and I'm transferring her into my name. She was breed to a a registered buck that is ADGA , when she has kids which one do I register the babies too? And I want to register for a herd name do I have register to both ? Those are my main questions right now, I'm trying to think of others.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2016)

If your doe is AGS registered and your buck is ADGA registered, you can register them with ADGA.
You have to send the does original AGS registration paper with your paperwork to register the kids.

I don't know how it would work if you want to register them with AGS, I just know you can do it that way if you want to register ADGA.  We have a doe that is AGS registered and that's how we did it until we finally decided to get her registered with ADGA

I would recommend that you go ahead and register her with ADGA, that way you will not have to send the original AGS paperwork every time you want to register her kids with ADGA.  Again, you have to send the original AGS registration and a copy of your bill of sale from the person you bought her from


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok so will the doe be registered to both then? So I was gonna transfer her under my name in AGS, can I do that then register her to ADGA? If I did that do I just fill out a registration paper and her AGS paper with it ?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2016)

Mason&lily said:


> Ok so will the doe be registered to both then? So I was gonna transfer her under my name in AGS, can I do that then register her to ADGA? If I did that do I just fill out a registration paper and her AGS paper with it ?



Yes, you can transfer her to you under AGS, and then ADGA will allow you to register with them. They accept each other's herd book.

I think you have to send the original AGS registration paper, and the bill of sale.  But, you should check with ADGA to be sure.


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok first the woman I bought her from never registered her under her name but she gave me the original AGS paper and her bill of sale to transfer her then gave me my bill of sell to register to me. So when I transfer her in AGS do I have to fill out a registration paper or do I just send her AGS paper and bill of sale to them? Just to be sure


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2016)

Mason&lily said:


> Ok first the woman I bought her from never registered her under her name but she gave me the original AGS paper and her bill of sale to transfer her then gave me my bill of sell to register to me. So when I transfer her in AGS do I have to fill out a registration paper or do I just send her AGS paper and bill of sale to them? Just to be sure



I do not know.  Never dealt with that situation.  I would suggest you contact AGS.


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok thanks for the help!!


----------

